# Astrex and their curls



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Righto, my first litter of astrex was fantastic, the two does from the litter still have their curls, they're just loose. With these 4 litters i've had this time around, their curls are rubbish, and at 5 weeks old some of them have already lost them.

I was bored at work yesterday and I came up with a theory! The first litter was kept outside, and it was fairly cold outside. These litters were all kept inside due to the freezing cold outside. Could the lose/lack of curls be due to the temperature they were born and raised in? Could the warmer temperature cause the pups to moult earlier than they would in colder temperatures? (if you think about it the young coat is a tad softer and fluffier and could hold in more heat than the adult coat)

Anyone that breeds astrex, have you noticed anything? The litters that you've had-what conditions were they raised in?

I really do think that it's the environment that contributes to their curls! Or do any of you think i'm mad?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't comment on the curls but short tails like the one you pictured are linked to cold weather.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Really?? Does cold weather make them longer? Because the one in the picture is in my room and it's always warm in there (3 vivariums plus a fish tank)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's supposed to make them shorter :!: I don't know if there is any truth in it.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

As soon as I started reading the first few lines I thought "I bet its temp related"
I dont know if this is a fact but I noticed this when I bred astrex a few years ago and now I even think it effect's rex rats.
Of corse this is all theory ( I dont have any facts on this) but I am sure someone will pop along with more info 

regards the tails... It makes sence you know!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyway, even if it would be true, it would not have any influence on breeding. Modifications by environmental factors can not be selected by breeding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Environmental factors or diet can result in genetic change in subsequent generations. Lamarckism has been found to be partially true, after being repudiated for decades. If I recall correctly, it's an epistatic phenomenon; there is a discussion of this on Wikipedia with a list of references for those of you who are sceptical. I don't recall where I initially read about this.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> Environmental factors or diet can result in genetic change in subsequent generations. Lamarckism has been found to be partially true, after being repudiated for decades. If I recall correctly, it's an epistatic phenomenon; there is a discussion of this on Wikipedia with a list of references for those of you who are sceptical. I don't recall where I initially read about this.


That is correct. Keep the curlies cold for decades or even centuries and perhaps they get a little bit better curls then. But probably they would need some SSRI too.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I never noticed any difference in the waves in the coats when I bred astrex many years ago - the coats of the parents were a much bigger influence.


----------

